# Game Thread: Monday March 13 vs. Orlando



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*(31-29)* *-VS- *







*(21-40)*

*Tip-Off* - *Monday, March 13, 2006 * 

*Where?* - *(Our House!!) Conseco Fieldhouse*

*Time* -* 7:00 PM Eastern*

*Radio & TV* -* Thegamelive.com & NBA League Pass*




*Projected Starting Lineup*

*Indy*









































*Magic*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NELSON, JAMEER" TITLE="NELSON, JAMEER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/NELSON, JAMEER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="STEVENSON, DESHAWN" TITLE="STEVENSON, DESHAWN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/STEVENSON, DESHAWN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HILL, GRANT" TITLE="HILL, GRANT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/HILL, GRANT.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, DWIGHT" TITLE="HOWARD, DWIGHT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/HOWARD, DWIGHT.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BATTIE, TONY" TITLE="BATTIE, TONY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/BATTIE, TONY.jpg">




*Injuries*








<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ONEAL, JERMAINE" TITLE="ONEAL, JERMAINE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/ONEAL, JERMAINE.jpg">(*Groin*)
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, FRED" TITLE="JONES, FRED" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/JONES, FRED.jpg">(*Thumb*)
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CROSHERE, AUSTIN" TITLE="CROSHERE, AUSTIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/CROSHERE, AUSTIN.jpg">(*Concussion*)




_*PaCeRhOLiC's Guide to Victory*....._

**Must try to contain D. Howard as much as possible* *Rebound, Rebound, Rebound* *Do not let this game be close late in the 4th.* *Spread da rock, and have Peja get involve early* *Oh, and Rick please don't let A.J. try to be the hero this time**

****Game thread by PaCeRhOLiC****

_Pacers 98
Magic 92_


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Pacerholic, here's your chance to make a game thread. Just edit this if you decide to make it.



I'll try my best to make you proud Legend...if I don't work on it tonight, it'll definetly be done by morning time....

oh and btw...Indy 106---Magic 89....

We need a blowout!!!...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

gonna be a close game 
PAcers-104
MAgic-98


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Hope I did a good job with the game thread Legend...I wanted to add a few more things, but I broke night, so my eyes are barely in their sockets right now, but next time I'll definetly make it better...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

We better beat Orlando at home...Anyone know how Grant Hill has been playing?

Pacers 96
Magic 95


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers: 98
Wizards: 95

b.Tm


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> *(31-29)* *-VS- *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao @ the ambulance :biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

orlando 95
pacers 88



pacers, please prove me wrong..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 98
Orlando - 95


Could Pollard play again?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Could Pollard play again?


Probably. He can't practice, but having a game off should be okay for him. Rick probably didn't think Toronto mattered much, and decided Pollard would be better off trying to guard Dwight Howard.


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

I say were due for a blowout...

Pacer: 104
Magic:87


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Hope I did a good job with the game thread Legend...I wanted to add a few more things, but I broke night, so my eyes are barely in their sockets right now, but next time I'll definetly make it better...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Looks very good. Next time we have a back to back game or one that I can't make, you have the job.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

We've beat our last two teams by double digits. Don't know what's gonna happen tonight.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Howard is killing Pollard, that ain't good.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice to see that Freddie is back.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

haha lmao @ the ambulance
pacers 98
magic 97
jackson 28pts


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> haha lmao @ the ambulance
> pacers 98
> magic 97
> jackson 28pts


Little too late my friend, although I hope you're right.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Where is Saras, olso injured?


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

no no he is on the bench.. just not sure why he is not playing.. starting to aggrivate me..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill in and is fouled! He hits both. Go Gill!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley throws the ball in bounds off Jameer Nelson's back and catches it. Awesome. He really does make Pacer games much more entertaining.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Eddie Gill in and is fouled! He hits both. Go Gill!


Lol Gill plays and here you are!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony Johnson out runs DeShawn Stevenson. How? The crowd boos. Why foul down 12 wtih 15 seconds left?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Lol Gill plays and here you are!


I watched about half the game off and on. I just wasn't too interested after Toronto. I always have to watch Gill play, though.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

97-83 Pacers

Larry Legend - 10
PaCeRhOLiC - 15
bbasok - 22
JayRedd - 13
Jones2011 - 13
Auggie - DNQ
Pacersthebest - Damn I suck, I predicted a score wich was already choosen
#16is#1 - 12


Larry Legend wins it, congratz.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Larry Legend wins it, congratz.


 :clap: 

BTW, the 10k winning prize has stopped. 10k a game is too much to lose.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> :clap:
> 
> BTW, the 10k winning prize has stopped. 10k a game is too much to lose.


We'll have like 30 more Pacer games left in the season. 10k x 30 = 300k. I gave 1 million just for one game's contest.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> We'll have like 30 more Pacer games left in the season. 10k x 30 = 300k. I gave 1 million just for one game's contest.


I don't ever remember you giving me a million.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great win by our boys tonight, and The Hulk finally came out of his mini slump, although I hope his hand is not hurt that bad, and I'm also glad to see the progress J.T. is making since he's been back...

The Gift had another huge game, and that was what his 5th. or 6th. double -double of the year, which is very impressive...

Our squad is a totally different team, when Jamaal is healthy, he only had like 7 assists tonight, but once he starts to get more comfortable, and we get J.O. back, there's no reason why he can't have 10+ on a daily base, let's just hope that this time, the fortune actually falls in our favor...

We're only 2 1/2 games below Cleveland for the 4th. spot, and we can definetly steal that spot, let's just keep getting healthy, and focus everynight...we should be fine....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> :clap:
> 
> BTW, the 10k winning prize has stopped. 10k a game is too much to lose.





> 10K Donated to Legend successfully...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> I don't ever remember you giving me a million.


I never said I did. During the Peja contests, I probably shelled out 2 million. You're richer than I am.


----------

